# Long



## shortlid

Are these European built tractors?


----------



## Live Oak

Hopefully Artrac will see this post and can give a detailed answer. In the mean time I believe Long is made in India. I am gonna have to go back and dig out some info. to verify. My memory is as tight as a screen door.  :duh:


----------



## wass

Hi! Depends on the model. Long is a North Carolina Co. A lot of the small to midsized tractors had Fiat engines, Parts form Bosch and others, and the only nation of origin I know of is Romania. I think the older and/or larger ones may have been more US made, but Chief is right in that someone else has to chime in. All in all, they seem to hold up rather well! The newer ones might well be from India.


----------

